# Interior Rattles



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

Has any one had rattles from the parking brake push button? Or from under the drivers side dash?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Tight as a*

No rattles at all in my '05 at 23,800 miles.

Well .... once in a blue moon I'll get a little creak or groan from the steering column but all it takes is to reposition the tilt steering a bit and it goes away.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Everything's holding up well here at 27K, although the passenger window creaks in its channel when cold. 

To look under the driver's side dash, did you know there's a big access panel that you can remove? It's the big piece of plastic right below the steering column where it joins the dash. Try pulling it out and reseating it.


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

My 2004 had no rattles at all....I got two in the 2006. The parking Brake handle is an easy one to find. The rattle under the dash is not so easy. Had it apart looking & everything looks tight.


----------



## IR GTO (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a rattle comming from under my 05 dash near the steering wheel and cant find out where it is comming from it only happens sometimes when Im sitting still. Looked everywhere and cant find anything!


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a creak in my 04's steering sometimes... I figured out that if I apply slight pressure either pulling out or pushing in on the steering wheel the problem goes away. I am sure it would also go away by adjusting the steering height/extension, but I am not a fan of attempting that feat while driving. :willy:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, I have had the parking brake button rattle in the past, I twisted it around a bit and it stopped. I also had the stock shifter rattle until I replaced it with a GMM street shifter. I still have a rattle in the dash (it may be the guage pod connector (I have not pulled it apart looking yet) and a rattle in the door - something associated with the speakers. I have not pulled that apart yet either, when I do, it will be to upgrade the speakers.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*yup I got it...*

Yes, I have that rattle too behind the component cluster, I looked and felt around too to see if I can find the source, I'm with dude on this one, I almost sure it's comming from inside of one of the dash components. 

It happens very seldomly, usually when I'm on the freeway. 


NOW, does anyone get that Knocking sound from the rear of the car? 

Again this one happens less then the dash rattle, but it will just sound. "knick, knock, knick knock" like 5 or 10 times then that it. I would only assume it has something to do with the tracktion control. I thought it was the fuel pump, but that's in under the hood. Any suggestions to what it might be?


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*knock knock*

Yea me too usaully on start up I THINK ITS GAS ;PRESSURE RELATED,venting I hope 3 or 4 little knocks near right rear quarter then its goes away


----------

